
Visual Studio Code November 2019 Update - ingve
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_41
======
wayneftw
I love vscode but there is this one bug that really irks me. Whenever I close
all documents, if I wasn't already looking at the Explorer view - when I
activate Explorer, it opens whatever document was highlighted.

Even if I just drag the Explorer panel until it closes and drag to open it
again, it does this.

They actually fixed it once, but someone on the vscode team reverted the fix
because it was broken for a long time, they like it that way and their
personal workflow depends on it -
[https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/67708](https://github.com/microsoft/vscode/issues/67708)

I don't get it. It's a terrible user experience. Switching documents and
opening documents shouldn't be conflated with making a side panel visible.

------
minimaxir
These are the first update notes where the theme and font used in the
screenshot are explicitly stated when applicable, which is a near touch.

